# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Κοινά >  Παπαγαλάκια κοντά σε καναρίνια ή καρδερίνες

## mixalis1990

πειραζει αμα εχω κοντα στο κλουβι με τα παπαγαλακια καρδερινες η καναρινια γιατι καποιος μου ειπε πως χαλαει τααρσενικα στο κελαιδημα οταν ακουν τα παπαγαλακια να κραζουν

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Πολύ σωστά σε συμβούλεψε ο φίλος σου.. Τα καναρίνια και οι καρδερίνες κάνουν μαζί διότι έχουν όμοιο ρεπερτόριο, τα παπαγαλάκια τσιρίζουν και μάλιστα πολύ δυνατά με αποτέλεσμα να τους αποσπούν την προσοχή τους.. Επειδή τα καναρίνια απομνημονεύουν τους ήχους που ακούνε, τα συγχύζουν  με αποτέλεσμα να σιωπούν και να μην κελαηδούν.. Πρέπει να μη είναι σε  οπτική και μάλιστα ηχητική εμβέλεια, αν θέλεις καναρίνια και καρδερίνες με καλές φωνές.. Βάζε τους να ακούνε από cd κελαηδήματα με καναρίνια καμιά δυο ώρες την ημέρα.. Εγώ ακολουθώ αυτή την μέθοδο και καναρινάκι 6 εβδομάδων άρχισε να ρολ άρει !!!

----------


## vag21

κανενα απο τα 3 ειδη δεν παει μαζι.αν ομως λογου χωρου δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως,εστω απομακρυνε τα παπαγαλακια.

----------


## lagreco69

Τα παπαγαλακια!! δεν πανε μαζι με τις καρδερινες και τα καναρινια, εγω το δικο μου το καναρινακι 
το εχω στο αλλο μπαλκονι, που εχει και ο γειτονας και κανουν και παρεουλα.  :wink:

----------


## mixalis1990

ργω αυτοι την στιγμη τα εχω στο μπαλκονι στον δευτερο οροφο και τα παπαγαακια ειναι στον διαδρομο και στον πρωτο οροφο μονο το βραδυ τα βαζω τα καναρινιαμεσα αλλα το βραδυ τα ππαγαλακια δεν κανουν τιποτα

----------


## mitsman

ΜΥΘΟΣ..... εχω 3 καναρινακια διπλα σε 6 κοκατιλ και χαλανε τον κοσμο!!!! 

Αυτο το ειδα πρωτη φορα περυσι που ειχα παει στο σπιτι ενος φιλου στην Κρητη και ειχε 3 καναρινακια αρσενικα 4-5 κοκατιλ ενα Ζακο και μια Κονουρα μεσα στο σπιτι και τα καναρινια κελαηδουσαν σαν τρελα!!!!! δεν τα σταματουσε τιποτα!!!!

----------


## mixalis1990

και κατι ακομα εχω 5καναρινια 3 αρσενικα και 2 θυληκα μου ειπαν οτι τα αρσενικα δεν πρεπει να βλεπονται για να κελαιδανε και τα θυληκα να τα βαλωδιπλα για να τα βλεπουν εγω εχω βαλει τα τρια κλουβακια των αρσενικων το ενα πανω στο λεω ετσι δεν εχουν οπτιοη επαφη και τα δυοθυληκα τα εχω βαλει απεναντι .καλα εχω κανει?

----------


## jk21

τα μεν δεν μπορει να επηρεασουν τα δε στη διαθεση για κελαηδησμα αρκει να μην ειναι διπλα διπλα και ειναι καθαρα θεμα ψυχολογιας πουλιου .αν τωρα μιλαμε για καναρινια ή καρδερινες σε μικρη ηλικια που δεν τραγουδανε ηδη διδαγμενο ή επικτητο ρεπερτοριο σαφως μπορει να επηρεαστουν αρνητικα οπως και απο καποιο φαλτσο καναρινι που ειναι κοντα τους .

απο θεμα υγειας κανενα ,μονο μικρη αυξηση των μηδαμινων πιθανοτητων εμφανισης ορνιθωσης σε καναρινια .στους παπαγαλους η ψιττακωση (η ονομασια απο προσβολη απο τα χλαμυδια psitacci  που προκαλουν την ορνιθωση στα καναρινια ) η νοσος ειναι πολυ πιο συχνα παρατηρουμενη απο τα αλλα ειδη

----------


## manos 9

και εγω εχω ενα lovebird με ενα καναρινι αρσενικο αλλα το αλλαξα μπαλκονι οταν διαβασα το συγκεκριμενο νημα.του βαζω και cd με κελαηδηματα την παρασκευη ομως αγορασα αλλο ενα αρσενικο να του κανει παρεα το ακουσα και σκοτωνε απο κελαηδημα αλλα σημερα το πρωι δεν ακουσα να κελαηδαει μαλλον απο φοβο ε?πρεπει να συνιθησει?τα εχω πανω-κατω να μην βλεπονται καλα εκανα?

----------


## jk21

το νεο που εφερες ηταν αυτο που σκοτωνε οπως λες απο κελαηδησμα; ποιο εχει σταματησει αυτη τη στιγμη να κελαηδα; το παλιο ή το νεο ή και τα δυο;

----------


## manos 9

Το νέο ήταν αυτο που σκότωνε το άλλο δεν είχε ξεκινήσει.

----------


## manos 9

σημερα με ξυπνησε το πουλακι δεν μπορειται να φανταστειτε τη χαρα εκανα,ριχνει ενα κελαηδημα τελειο.εφτιαξα καφε και εκατσα να το ακουω τα αλλο δεν κελαηδαει αλλα κανει ενα σφυριγμα κοφτο μικρο τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## jk21

αν περασει πανω απο μηνας και δεν ξεκινησει και το αλλο ,να ξερεις οτι ισως θελει αλλαγη χωρου το ενα απο τα δυο .καποιες φορες , οχι παντα ,αν ενα ειναι πολυ πιο <<δυνατο >> στο κελαηδησμα ,ριχνει το αλλο ψυχολογικα και δεν εχει ορεξη για τραγουδι .ομως δεν ειναι απαραιτητο .βλεπεις και κανεις ... το αλλαζεις μια δυο μερες και αν ξεκινησει μετα να τραγουδα ,τοτε φταιει η συνυπαρξη

----------


## manos 9

θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο που λες,θα το αφησω ακομα να δω απλα ελεγα μηπως μαθει απο αυτο που λεει και το αλλο.αμα το δω ενα μηνα και δεν ξεκινησει θα το αλλαξω μπαλκονι.

----------


## sakis276

> ΜΥΘΟΣ..... εχω 3 καναρινακια διπλα σε 6 κοκατιλ και χαλανε τον κοσμο!!!! 
> 
> Αυτο το ειδα πρωτη φορα περυσι που ειχα παει στο σπιτι ενος φιλου στην Κρητη και ειχε 3 καναρινακια αρσενικα 4-5 κοκατιλ ενα Ζακο και μια Κονουρα μεσα στο σπιτι και τα καναρινια κελαηδουσαν σαν τρελα!!!!! δεν τα σταματουσε τιποτα!!!!


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ Δημητρη.Αυτα που λετε παιδια ειναι μυθος.Τοσα χρονια εχω τα καναρινια μου κοντα στους παπαγαλους μου (lovebird,cockatiel+μπατζι)και ποτε δεν υπηρξε προβλημα στο κελαηδημα τους.Αυτο πιστευω ειναι στην ψυχολογια του καθε πουλιου.Οι παπαγαλοι μου τσιριζουν με κατι ντεσιμπελ που σου σπανε τα αυτια και τα καναρινια μου ακαθεκτα,κελαηδανε πολυ ομορφα και δυνατα.

----------

